

France gives US$92 M in funding to create design-by-committee Google competitor - henning
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080311/ap_on_hi_te/eu_france_internet_search

======
henning
And their name is hard to spell (qaero? quero? yo quiero Taco Bell? aw fuggit,
I'll just go back to Yahoo/Google/MSN/whatever I already used before).

